# Sunterra Resale



## PeelBoy (Mar 31, 2007)

Can tuggers help me with the following ebay opportunity please: Item number: 290100188410?

I have the following questions:

1. It says "must be an existing Sunterra deeded member to purchase time share"?  Does it mean this resale will be merged with the deeded member's existing membership, without paying the conversion fee?

2. This offer is UDI, which can be purchased by non existing Sunterra member.  Do I miss anything?

3. It also says "These are deeded Sunterra points and does come with any benefits like the ones you purchase directly from Sunterra."  I understand UDI can be used at 19 or 21 resorts, not all (over 100) including those in Europe.

4. It says "Can only use your points at any Sunterra resort."  It sounds odd.  Can UDI points be traded with II, like those regular SunOptions.

I don't find too many 18K SunOptions in the market very often.  What I am trying to do is to purchase big number SunOptions to trade for other II properties.  Account merge is not important, but it is nice to manage one instead of two accounts.


----------

